# Just browsing at breeders in So. Cal and noticed...



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just curious to see what breeders were in So. Cal and noticed alot of people breeding oversized GSDs, or very large GSDS. I am not posting any names because its against forum rules, and some of the breeders may be on here.

I am just wondering, is this a new fad? A California thing?lol. Is it a good thing or bad thing. No doubt the dogs are beautiful.

But it was like every other breeder. Is this the same for breeders near you?Is it for show lines, working lines, or both?

Just curious, thought I'd ask. I have nothing against people who breed them, just wondering about it.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

In my neck of the woods, most of the breeders are keeping with the standard sizes, around 75% of them, there are a few breeders whose dogs are more pets/companions performing sport who do indeed have a larger size, one was an import from Germany working lines, he is gorgeous but I think he goes around 120 lbs this is a guess. I have seen him bred to females who are standard size.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

And they say big boned..... :/


----------

